# Global scenester's favourite ride



## Yellow Fang (14 Aug 2008)

I've just been reading this articles about guys trying to be cool when really they're just clones.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...r-hes-hip-hes-cool-hes-everywhere-894199.html

_"The fixed-wheel bike is now the global scenester's favourite ride."_

5h1t! That means I can't get one until they're out of fashion.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Aug 2008)

How are the couriers and fakengers going to stay ahead of the curve now, eh? 

I hear 70's mixte step-through frames are due for a revival.


----------



## dudi (14 Aug 2008)

ugh... 
i'll have to put mine away for a while now, just until they decide that they prefer to use roller blades or something...

I don't want to be knnown as a scenester. that sounds like some sort of social disorder to me.


----------



## galaxy1 (18 Aug 2008)

Damn..so if I don't want to be a scenester (what ever that is) I can't get a fixie.Fashion is a wonderful thing isn't it?
User1314,is that Tom Waits on your Avatar?


----------



## Joe24 (18 Aug 2008)

No, get a fixie that scensters hate.


----------



## galaxy1 (18 Aug 2008)

Hmmm could be an idea,as long as its racerish and doesn't have plastic wheels


----------



## galaxy1 (18 Aug 2008)

I don't wanna grow up,cool song!! hmm definately can't get a langster or spandex will kick my ass so theres always the paddy wagon or the giant fixie .Its the whole steel vs aluminium thing again.


----------



## Andy Pandy (18 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> That'll be the Langster, then. Everyone seems to hate them. (I've got one)


 No - it's just round here 

Wasn't the langster london designed specifically for the scenester market?


----------



## Yellow Fang (18 Aug 2008)

Drat! I especially liked that bike at last year's cycle show, even though I live in Reading.


----------



## Greenbank (18 Aug 2008)

I'm happy for it.

Give it a couple of years and eBay will be awash with cheap fixed bikes and components as they all move on to the next fad.


----------



## Joe24 (19 Aug 2008)

The London Langster was an attempt to make the Langster cool. Didnt work, most of them hated it more. I dont like it either, looks horrible. Always the le mond filmore, Felt dispatch which i think look good.


----------



## GrahamG (19 Aug 2008)

The simple solution is to move out of London - far fewer 'scenesters' and stuck up twats in general! I'll still take pleasure in riding my geeky fix with the tall stem, regular drop bars, two (gasp!) brakes and even mudguards. I'm going all frame fit pump on that mofo soon; my grandad would be proud


----------



## Greenbank (19 Aug 2008)

GrahamG said:


> The simple solution is to move out of London - far fewer 'scenesters' and stuck up twats in general! I'll still take pleasure in riding my geeky fix with the tall stem, regular drop bars, two (gasp!) brakes and even mudguards. I'm going all frame fit pump on that mofo soon; my grandad would be proud



http://www.greenbank.org/bikes/tempo/tempo6.jpg

Fixed.
Drop bars.
Two brakes.
Full Mudguards.
Aero bars.
Zefal HPX held on with Zefal Doodas.
Brooks saddle.
Carradice Barley.


----------



## Yellow Fang (19 Aug 2008)

That is a weird mix of the cool and uncool.


----------



## Zoiders (19 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Give it one year, I say.


3 months is more like it


----------



## Greenbank (19 Aug 2008)

Yellow Fang said:


> That is a weird mix of the cool and uncool.



Why thank you. 

Oh. I forgot about:-

Schmidt Dynohub front wheel.
Solidlights 1203D.


----------



## GrahamG (19 Aug 2008)

Superb! The dynamo is an extra touch of class - I've got a schmidt and B&M led front lamp which gets installed over winter.


----------

